# DUBAI-LOVER changing servers! pics offline for a couple of days!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

some people have pmed me why they cannot see pics:

i'm currently changing servers

means, pics don't show! i've already updated the dubai portal, just a few construction pics of which i have to change urls

dubai portal will be back with all photos this evening!!!


will then start work on completely updating the sticky thread tower lists in tower development!
afterwards i'll go through every single thread and change urls, if i can't convert them. people are working on this!

i hope to have everything back by next weekend!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Thats going to be tough, good luck man.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dubai portal updated completely


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

sticky jlt thread with masterplan photomontage updated


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=133481


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

wow , a great job you have done kay:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

puh

i have changed all photo urls in my posts

threads in "tower development" page 4 to 7 are completed. all images back

will do page 1 to 3 tomorrow

after this i will completely update our sticky thread tower list with all tower of all projects


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Good job DubaiLover!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks and still so much work to do.

i hope to get a new ftp account soon. jan is doing something for me but he's busy and it may take some time.

but as i've uploaded most of the pics to photopost for my dubaiportal already i can use the photopost urls and replace the ayuplanet urls by these. 
i will use photopost for construction pics, tower renders and photos of completed towers.
still had to upload a couple of photos i only had on ayuplanet to photopost

when i get my new webspace i will upload all the project photos, palms, the world, business bay, dubailand, festival city,...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have update all tower threads!!! all renders and pics back


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you Dubai_Lover, must have taken you many hours to do all that work, you really are da man!


----------

